# Im Torn...



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

So, I went the the VZ store today and got some free early upgrades out of them. Upgrades are great but now i'm torn between the Gnex and Razr. I really wish the Razr had NFC and ICS and a better display and i wish the Gnex had a thinner lighter stronger profile...

Does anyone know if the Razr Is going to get CM9 and ICS? I really like CM but what are the PROS to Moto BLuR? If any.

I have a thunderbolt and i like it allot and i almost wonder if i should just wait for the Razr 2


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

There's rumor that the RAZR does have NFC but no software support for it...

Honestly the only quirk to dont-call-it-moto-blur is the smart actions. everything else is pretty, but at the cost of performance and battery life. not that this phone can't handle it - but more the fact that it's unnecessarily there bothers everyone.

Yes, RAZR is on track to get an official ICS update, and DroidTh3ory is working on CM9. It has a thread already.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Its not Moto blur? im looking more and more stupid by the day lol... anyway thats awesome thanks . is their any discussion about the NFC possibility and wheres the CM9 stuff?

people said the tbolt had nfc and that didnt pan out... lol


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

also if all thats true why would people buy the Gnex?


----------



## jtclarke88 (Sep 9, 2011)

In my opinion, people are going with the gnex because it's already running ics and has a unlocked bootloader so there's already a ton of dev support. Other than that it really doesnt have much else over the razr. As soon as we get the sbf files dev support will jump and now that safestrap is up its already improving. DT is helping the razr by leaps and bounds as it is now. So its just a matter of time.


----------



## dhoshman (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree that support will pickup DT and kholk are just two of the magnificent devs out there giving support currently. Add to the fact the Razr Max, and white Razr have/will soon drop I think we should be good. The Razr is an awesome device if it had been released with ICS or ICS had a solid release date this thing would be swamped with support. I own both the RAZR and Epic 4g Touch and at minimum they are equal, and thats saying a lot.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Most people buy the Nexus because of....

Melting ICS Syndrome (where they need to have it immediately because they're afraid it'll melt away or something)
Buttonless design
Unlockable bootloader
Better screen (not durability wise but resolution and basically everything else)

There's really not any other reason to get it.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Droid max?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Droid max?


There's been some leaks in Verizon's system showing a Droid RAZR MAXX releasing soon, no one knows anything else yet really except it might be the version of the phone in China with a very small bump in specs and screen size.


----------

